# resin blanks



## jonesbones (21 Jan 2013)

HI been looking at some resin molds but since I have not even used resin to make a pen I would like to know what resin, what colours resins there are etc the complete guide for a rank begginer. Got some brown oak for pen blanks lovely markings but would like to lighten the colour a bit any ideas? thanks jonesbones


----------



## Neil Farrer (22 Jan 2013)

May I offer my slightly satirical observation on the use of resin moulds. I refrain from the use of the word advice as I do not consider myself qualified in this field, for this I would suggest you consult some fibreglass companies who can offer advice on casting a various range of resins. I do however have experience in casting, and particularly in the context of Oscar Wildes definition of experience, being the name we give to our mistakes! In that context I have significant experience. For casting resins I used to make boats, but moving to my hobby I tried casting the stuff to make pen blanks. I have to admit that the results were at best revolting and my thirteen year old sons semi chewed rhubarb and custard sweets had more artistic appeal than the bar of yuck that emerged. It was expensive, it was smelly, the results at best were awful and the resulting pen was a waste of a good kit. I have several acquaintances who proclaim the beauty of their plastic creations, I'm afraid I fail to share their enthusiasm for the procedure or the outcome. There are some resin blanks that are superb in both colour and turning texture, and there are others which are not. I have rationalised the equipment and stock that I had to make resin pen blanks with he use of a black plastic bag and the local authority dust cart, I now email George, they are smell free, always beautiful and turn fantastically!

If you haven't gathered it I'm not a fan of DIY blanks!


----------



## stevenw1963 (22 Jan 2013)

> my slightly satirical observation



Only ''Slightly'' satirical Neil ??? 

Actually, got to agree with Neil, I would buy the blanks made by people who have spent years perfecting the process & who come up with decent results time after time.

But that would only be if I actually wanted to waste money turning plastic pens!!!


----------



## jonesbones (22 Jan 2013)

thanks for the advice however negative is always welcome I saw one on the net that was cast with feathers looked okay that was what started me off . nothing ventured nothing gained and all that jazz. If I carry on I will post the results thanks for taking the time to reply jonesbones


----------



## Neil Farrer (22 Jan 2013)

Hi Jonesbones,

Feather blanks are a forte of Mervyn Cadman, you can find them for sale via www.pencrafts.co.uk. They are very good indeed but the hassle in casting them is immense - getting the resin around every feature in the feather is the secret, aided I suspect by wetting agents and a presure pot. The "secrets" are available on line on some of the american pen turning forums. The Americans go in for these very costly, but admittedly spectacular, blanks. If you're going to try it, best of luck, and I mean that sincerely but it is a long learning curve.

Sorry to appear negative, I'm really normally positive but reality got a grip on this occasion!


----------



## nev (22 Jan 2013)

Hi JB
I too have tried casting my own with mixed results. The casting 'kits' available from the likes of Turners Retreat will have all you need to have a go but are a tad on the pricey side. 
After seeking advice here i got my casting resin from CFS along with paper cups mixing spoons and acetone. Also look at ECF as an alternative supplier.

Yes it is a messy sticky smelly business and not to everyones tastes but WTH.

It takes a bit of practice (and a fair bit of waste ) to get the mix right but is quite satisfying when it works out.
As a cheap cast I used a section of 20mm? overflow pipe with three turned bungs. one in the middle with a 7mm spigot on each end and one at each end of the pipe with another 7mm spigot. the spigots support the metal pen tubes. a series of holes along the length allow you to pour in the resin. Simples!

one thing i did learn: if you try casting forget-me-not flowers, all the colour disappears from them! and they go white.


----------



## kjmc1957 (23 Jan 2013)

HI JB

I'm interested in making my own blanks some time this year, once I have a door on the workshoop and the electrics fitted, if you trawl through you tube you should be able to find some good tutorials, I have in the past, just put 'how to cast resin pen blanks' in the search and you will be amazed at the response.

Good Luck with it.

Regards

Kevin


----------

